# Gebäude altern lassen?



## derTim (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eine Frage...

Ich möchte gerne ein Gebäude alt und verfallen aussehen lassen. Vielleicht so, dass es in einer Wüste stehen könnte.
Soll in etwa so aussehen: 







Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich so was am besten angehe. 
Gibts vielleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial? Oder eine gute Textur, die ich verwenden kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Tim


----------



## Consti (20. Mai 2004)

Als würde dir erst einmal vorschlagen, einige Breiche - die gealtert werden sollen - also der Himmel z.B. nicht - mit div. Auswahlwerkzeugen auswählen und dann erst mal ein paar Versuche mit irgendwelchen Störungsfiltern zu machen - dnke dass man da einiges machen kann.

Ansonsten das Radiergummi nehmen und fröhlich drauf los radieren 

Du könntest auch Google mal bemühen, da findest du sicherlich auch noch was!

P.S.: Vllt kannst du auch den Kontrast noch verstärken! Sieht auf dem BIld, was du angehängt hast, so ähnlich aus )!


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Mai 2004)

Da kann ich Consti wie immer zustimmen, aber such doch auch mal nach "grunge". Damit dürftest du zusätzlich noch viel bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können. 

Gruß,
Shadow


----------



## derTim (20. Mai 2004)

OK, vielen Dank schon mal!  

Dann werd ich mal ein bisschen rumprobieren...


----------

